# Alter Nrg Corp (NRG.T)



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else out there is following or has a position in this one who cares to share their opinions. 

cheers


----------



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am probably talking to myself here, but I feel as though these are pretty powerful words in the earnings release today

"""Our evolution to a *recognized commercial leader *has been very evident through the quality of the speaking opportunities to which we are being invited. Recently, we were a featured company for the U.S Energy Administration at their annual event and I had the good fortune to discuss our commercial success in front of some of the nation's top energy Companies. This year we have been featured as a speaker at other conferences around the world and are able to show that we have crossed from a concept to a commercial product.

More importantly, the commercial success is being recognized in our pipeline. *We have had several world class and very sizable engineering companies now formally vet and endorse our technology within their business development activities.* It is a very different meeting arriving with a multinational engineering company to a meeting with a customer they have had a relationship with for many years. The larger facility design that is being modeled in Tees Valley is applicable to many industrial companies for multiple applications and the market has been waiting for this clean syngas solution at scale.

The challenge remains that the energy business and utility type projects are a long sales cycle and highly complex, both technically and commercially. Internally, we can feel the momentum and the commercial success is palpable in our daily activity and the amount of opportunities ahead. The challenge is to effectively convert this into cashflow to our shareholders and balance short-term cashflow requirements with long-term value added activities. *I believe we have ample opportunities both short and long-term and I am confident this will be evident to the market over the next six months.*

The pipeline now includes both *new opportunities and also follow-on opportunities with our existing customer base. * The Tees Valley 1 flagship facility, which will produce 50MW, is nearing completion in Northern England and already the second facility is under late stage development and has recently signed its power purchase agreement, as well as achieved its planning permission. These are both very significant milestones that indicate another large sale in the short-term. As well, a company that has already constructed two facilities in India, has an additional two facilities in India that are expecting regulatory approval before year-end and an aggressive build-out thereafter. The repeat business of our key customers shows sustainability in our business plan; they did not just build a single facility but our customers are executing upon a business plan using the Westinghouse Plasma Technology.
*
The stock market is often a lagging indicator,* especially for technology companies with long lead time sales. *We appreciate our investors' patience and believe it will be rewarded as we transition our industry leading market position into tangible news and cashflow in the short-term. *Closing transactions internationally can sometimes take longer than anticipated but t*he commercial momentum we are building is obvious.*

*Our commercial momentum continues to build and I am optimistic we will be able to translate this into significant shareholder value in both the short and long-term. *Stay tuned. """"

Maybe I am delusional after having owned this for years, but this is NOT a penny stock despite the price. Penny stocks just dont have the combination of world class technology, a world class CEO, two of the richest men in the world plugging their technology with large investments (Abramovich and Schvidler), and an idea that can literally remove one of the worlds largest problems (garbage) while creating energy. I dont think it will be long before the value of this company and its technology will be realized. Keep this one on your radar


----------



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

Big move recently on strong volumes, up 36% in the last 5 days alone. Probably a combination of a few things
1) positive comments made in the ER regarding short term share price as well as long term outlook
2) people trying to get in before the _expected_ mid-september announcement of an order from Air Products for Tees Valley 2
3) insiders continue to buy
4) volumes started going up even before earnings right after Robert Mcwhirter mentioned the company on August 2nd with a buy rating and stating that he had a position. this is the first time since 2009 that alter nrg had even been mentioned on BNN market call. perhaps the boys over at Selective Asset Management are in accumulation mode and are propping up the price in the near term


----------



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

we now have a clean double since earnings and momentum continues to be strong on higher than average volume. looking for an announcement any day now regarding an air products order or one of the 'several pleasant surprises' promised by mr. howard


----------



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

Top Pick today on BNN by Robert McWhirter. $1.30 PT.


----------

